

Documenting and Assessing an Ad Experiment across Search and Social - kalvin
http://blog.adstage.io/2012/11/07/first-questions-predictions-and-some-differences-between-search-social-ads/

======
cr4zy
Does anyone here have experience with the relationship between search and
social advertising? It would be nice to see more public data on similar cross-
network campaigns in different industries.

~~~
sahilpjain
The relationship between search and social is described at a super high level
in the article (which isn't bad). The idea of direct intent (search) and
indirect (social).

Social seems to do really well for "branding" (aka CPM advertising) where you
are looking to just get a lot of views to create recognition.

Search, when optimized properly, seems to do really well on direct conversions
assuming your landing page is up to snap.

------
ryangripp
Social= Discovery

Search= Conversions

~~~
sahilpjain
Spot on.

